# Handheld VHF Radios - any recomendations?



## blahger

.


----------



## kayakone

blahger said:


> Anyone got any experience with the GX620 VHF?
> 
> I'm looking to replace my Eagle EHR 10 which is missing, presumed lost.


No to that one, no experience with it.

Yes to Standard Horizon HX 851 from Marine Direct Australia.....floats, 4 power settings (1 - 6 W), GPS, strobe, and high range receive/transmit. Suggest extra Li-ion battery pack, and/or battery case to take AA batteries for longer trips. About $ 250 + extras + freight....check website.

Trevor


----------



## blahger

.


----------



## YakCult

indiedog said:


> I've got an Icom m34 (I think that's the model) and so far v good. Battery life is great and no issues after 18 months of soakings. Look up Andrews Communications as that's where I got mine on sale.


Also have had an ICOM M34 for a couple of years - it floats - an excellent 5w handheld!!


----------



## doddsj

G'day,

I have an Eagle and more than happy with it. If they are no longer available why not try the Lowrance equivalant?
Or a Uniden.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## badmotorfinger

The lhr80 from lowrance seems like a good option as it has built in gps similar to the standard horizon recommended by k1.

http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Lowr ... d-VHF.html

$250 is very competitive and you get Australian retailer warranty support.


----------



## SharkNett

Also got the same Icom as Indiedog. Think it was under $200 from ebay couple of years ago.
Recently saw an add for the Cobra HH 475 EU. 
No idea what its like but is supposedly waterproof/floats and has bluetooth so you can connect to your mobile to be able to make and receive calls while phone is safely locked away in a dry case. Possibly an extra saftey factor?


----------



## KarlD

+1 for the Standard Horizon. I had the Cobra Bluetooth one but the build quality was terrible and it didnt last the course sadly, the standard horizon is a different level of quality. The DSC and GPS is also a good feature.


----------



## blahger

.


----------



## susieq

Bit slow on the reply to this..sorry.

I would not recommend getting the GME GX620. It is NOT, repeat NOT waterproof...it is merely splashproof...which may be okay in a boat but it's not a good idea in a yak. I made the mistake of getting one of these, thinking it was waterproof, i.e. could be dunked, and found out too late that it was not. I still carry it, but it lives in a waterproof pouch which makes it that much more unuser friendly.

I can't recommend any others, but if you want to avoid keeping it in a wp pouch, just make sure that it is NOT IP54 rated - splashproof only. I'm pretty sure that it has to be at least an IPX-7 or a JIS 7 rating to be protected against short term immersion. Most of the cheaper VHF handhelds are only splashproof.

Cheers
susieq


----------



## blahger

.


----------



## Helveticus

If you buy new I would suggest to get a DSC/GPS model. I bought the Lowrance LHR80 a while back and just recently did the VHF course to get a MMSI assigned. My details are now registered with the authorities and if I ever get in a distress situation I can simply press the emergency button. This will trigger all DSC enabled VHF radios within range to go off like hell and it will also transmit my current GPS location. Authorities can also look up my emergency details and inform my partner about the incident. 
The VHF course puts a lot of emphasis on those benefits of the DSC function and apparently being a digital signal it's much easier to be picked up over greater distances than any voice call.


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler

+1 for the Lowrance LHR-80. Waterproof & floats. 
More info: http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine ... os/LHR-80/
After a day's outing, mine only takes about 30-60 mins to recharge. Love it!
Cheers.


----------



## skorgard

What is the DSC function?


----------



## Zilch

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Selective_Calling

skorgard, the above link is what my search came up.

I too didn't know what this was, so happy to be corrected if I have got it wrong.

Steve


----------



## emufingers

spot on Steve. DSC set come in two versions. With and without GPS. With GPS send the gps coordinates. The mmsi allows the receiver to know the type and ID of the vessel.Emergency DSC is monitored by Coast stations and alos sounds an alert on every DSC unit within range. As UHF marine is phased out and VHF DSC units become more popular, this will provide excellent safety coverage. The digital nature of the signal makes everything clear. It is hard to be clear about your situation and location using your voice, especially when your mouth is half full of water and you are freezing cold. The DSC gives the correct infromation for you to be found and assisted quickly.

For full details of DSC in Australia see the VHF operators manual at the Austriain Maritime Collect VHF course site.


----------



## skorgard

Very helpful thanks. With safety, Murphy's law surely applies, ie if you have all the safety gear you wont need it, you will need it if you dont have it. This is not random statistical association ; people who think safety dont get into the position when you need it. This is what I teach the medical students. Safety is not about resuscitation; it is not getting there in the first place ( but you still need to know it).


----------

